# Stockage de films sur Apple TV 4



## pftlyon (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

 Est t-il possible de stocker des films sur l'Apple TV 4 via des applications comme VLC, Oplayer façon iOS? 
Actuellement possesseur d'un Apple TV 3, cette fonction m'intéresse en particulier car permettrait directement de charger un film sur l'Apple TV sans passer par des solutions annexes type airplay, stream....

Merci


----------



## niconono (23 Novembre 2015)

Infuse doit pouvoir le faire.


----------

